# ENGAGEMENT ***pics***



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well im finally popping the question on xmas eve :-|

im after some ideas on how to do it?

im taking the lady in question to a posh restaurant but thats as far as my imagination has taken me.

ps, i have the ring already so any other good ideas would be great.

cheers.

PICS OF RING ON PAGE 2


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

which restaurant locally?

When I proposed to Hev, we were on hols in New York, so I'd planned to buy tickets for Top of The Rock (observation platform at Rockefeller Center)...my cunning plan was to get to the highest point that you can get to in New York and then pop the question on the Friday night when we were overlooking Manhattan at night...the 2nd part of the plan was to involve Hev in the choice of ring at Tiffany & Co the following day

Plan worked a treat :mrgreen:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i havent chosen the eaterie yet, was thinking of simpsons on queens cross.

any ideas?

sounds like you had it all planned out pete you old romantic, bet your glad she said yes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> which restaurant locally?
> 
> When I proposed to Hev, we were on hols in New York, so I'd planned to buy tickets for Top of The Rock (observation platform at Rockefeller Center)...my cunning plan was to get to the highest point that you can get to in New York and then pop the question on the Friday night when we were overlooking Manhattan at night...the 2nd part of the plan was to involve Hev in the choice of ring at Tiffany & Co the following day
> 
> Plan worked a treat :mrgreen:


Really what about the other bloke????


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

huh?????? :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

why not xmas day much more memorable :!:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Whisk her off to Paris bound to work or just resort to the Rohipnol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> why not xmas day much more memorable :!:


im planning on doing it in a restaraunt so xmas day is a no no mate.

it will be a down on one knee affair but thats all i can think of.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

We got engaged on christmas eve as well!!!

We kind of had this tradition since we met that we would allow each other to open just one present on the stroke of midnight christmas eve night, christmas day morning.

I sent her on a treasure hunt round the house (you know like you do as a kid, leaving clues around the house which lead to the next clue and the next...... till you eventually get the present!) where I eventually led her to the front doorstep where I was knealt waiting with the ring!

I thought I was the jazzy fizzle for coming up with that!!! :roll:

One of my mates recently proposed in a restraunt and got the waiter to plop the ring in her champagne glass before bringing it to the table, queued the music/band at the right time and everything to play their song just as he popped the question and waiter offered her the champers! Seemed a bit complicated when he was telling me, but seemed to do the job!

Steve.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't ask her in the restaurant!

Imagine the crippling embarrassment if she says no...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Don't ask her in the restaurant!
> 
> Imagine the crippling embarrassment when she says no...


:roll:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

hi stu,

good luck mate ... i'm sure you won't need it though.

girls definitely prefer the personal touch, the restaurant may be a bit of a cliche? is there a restaurant/place that's special to you both for whatever reason ... even if it's just KFC on union street, if that's where you had your first date then it might be significant!

whatever you do don't drop the ring into a glass of champagne, at best that's "so last year, dahling" ... at worst she won't thank you for having to pass a diamond ring through her lady ring, not very romantic!! 

i proposed to claire at the hermitage near dunkeld, on a little stone bridge looking over a waterfall cascading over some rocks ... was a bit damp but i did take some clingfilm to protect my expensive jeans!! who said romance was dead - i love you baby, but these jeans cost £100!! ha ha ha! 

some brilliant driving roads to get there ... which is always a bonus!

where did you get the ring from?

better hope she doesn't scan the forum to see what you've been up to, or the surprise will be ruined! 

c.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask her in the restaurant!
> ...


Sorry. That was a mistake. ' when' should have been 'if'  
Happen to a friend of mine a few years ago, not nice.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


No, I was pointing out your error, 'if' should have been 'when'...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: You b*stard !

I should have looked at my original post :!: I thought wallsendmag was the only git to misquote. TUT TUT

I actually felt bad.

* edited by Mr whitehouse.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just do what I did and get blind drunk and then blurt it out with no pre-planning.

Seemed to work for me.

:roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

t worry she wont say no :roll:

chris, i got it from ernest jones in the trinity.

im taking her to the lairhillock in netherly so hope it goes well.

there will be a piano player doing a song for me when i go down on one knee and flowers will be delivered by the waitress.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> t worry she wont say no :roll:
> 
> chris, i got it from ernest jones in the trinity.
> 
> ...


and a xmas tree with a special present hanging from it ??? corny I know :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Goodluck mate. Don't make it too complicated as if your anything like me you'll be bricking it.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I proposed to my other half by saying 'I've asked my mum and dad if they'll come away with us if we got married abroad and they said yes. So shall we?'

Romance eh.

Have a word with the restaurant - they may be able to offer some advice?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Don't ask her in the restaurant!
> 
> Imagine the crippling embarrassment if she says no...


Yes, but you could storm out of the Restaurant leaving her with the bill to pay :roll:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> t worry she wont say no :roll:
> 
> chris, i got it from ernest jones in the trinity.
> 
> ...


nice one mate, best of luck!

the lairhillock is lovely, great food and nice atmosphere ... good choice! sounds like a great plan.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the encouragement lads.

i contacted the reataraunt and they are putting some ideas together, she has no idea but she has been going on about me asking her the big question for ages 

ill let you all know the outcome good or bad.

ill post up a pic of the ring and you can all give me your opionion as i know you all like a good pic


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> ill post up a pic of the ring and you can all give me your opionion as i know you all like a good pic


Yours or hers? Preferably hers please!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I proposed the day i picked up my TTS, when i arived back home I sat the ring in front of the gear stick (with the box open so she would see it), I invited her out to the car so she could have a look. And the rest is hstory as they say.
I know as TT lover's you will all appreciate this one :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ill post up a pic of the ring and you can all give me your opionion as i know you all like a good pic
> ...


trust you to be thinking of my ring kev :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I proposed the day i picked up my TTS, when i arived back home I sat the ring in front of the gear stick (with the box open so she would see it), I invited her out to the car so she could have a look. And the rest is hstory as they say.
> I know as TT lover's you will all appreciate this one :lol:


could so easily have appeared more generous than you intended mate ... "of course i'll marry you, especially with this lovely engagement gift, a nice shiny tts!" ... ha ha!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think there is a certain charm about proposing at the least predicable time, and in the least likley place - sort of signifying that you love her all the time through the dull routines and drudgery, and not just on special stage-managed occasions.

Propose by the frozen food section in Sainsburys, preferably massively hungover. Tip off the manager and he may give you some frozen scampi to celebrate with. :idea: 
:wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A few pics of the ring i have bought. yay or nay :roll:

18 carat white gold with a half carat diamond from ernest jones, not greatest pics.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I do! 

Rogue


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I like pictures of nice tight rings, hope it all goes well for you


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck dude  I think we should all, coincidently, have a meal at the restaurant at the same time to see how it all unfolds :lol: then we can all get up and cheer 

...although i think suspicion might be aroused when theres 15 TT's in the carpark :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ring needs lowering.................... :roll:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Well Buddy, may I offer premature congratulations, I think the ring looks the DB's and I'm sure she will wear it with pride.

Sounds like you gotta plan and I hope it all works out and you are both blissfully happy.

I do hope you are as lucky as I have been, after many years of marriage, still in love with the same great girl.

Oh BTW, I proposed in bed


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jampott said:


> Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:


jampott are you mental? its only a ring!

saying that, id easily spend a month`s wages on mods :lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks simple and classy. Good pick!

I wouldn't present it in the Ernest Jones box tho.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask her in the restaurant!
> ...


 :lol: If theres any possibility she will say no then i wouldn't do it :lol: 
If you do it in a restaurant she will have to say yes, she be too embarrassed to say now


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

jampott said:


> Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:


Good man, traditional. I keep telling my young lady this and reminding her how little I earn at the min :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:


Tim, you've got to remember that Kammy is 'Jock'... two groats doesn't get you much these days!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:
> ...


Then again have you seen the money floating around Aberdeen ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Heavy rain was it?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Tim, you've got to remember that Kammy is 'Jock'... two groats doesn't get you much these days![/quote]
Then again have you seen the money floating around Aberdeen ?[/quote]
Heavy rain was it?[/quote]

:lol: cheeky bugger

i wanted to get a different box, maybe a black one! will any jewelery shop sell them?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Kammy, the ring is beautiful...I'm sure she'll love it!  (even if it was a curtain ring, she would wear it with pride).



KammyTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:
> ...


I made sure phope bought mine during the month he got his bonus too  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

heather..... finally a womans opinion 

do you know where i can get a different box? im not really a fan of green! :roll:

the woman at ernest jones gave me a funny look when i told her the box looked awful! :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Try here

http://www.bondstreetgifts.co.uk/epages ... cale=en_GB


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> heather..... finally a womans opinion
> 
> do you know where i can get a different box? im not really a fan of green! :roll:
> 
> the woman at ernest jones gave me a funny look when i told her the box looked awful! :lol:


You can borrow my Tiffany one (I want it back) but that could land you in serious bother 

What about something like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Wooden-Wood-J ... 240%3A1318
Do a search on flebay on ring box - loads of choice

Hev x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why do you need a box! she should be wearing it from the day you give it her so wont need it :?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very true, once it's on, it won't come off, so no need for box, although don't show her that box, as she'll know where it's from.

have you got the correct size too?

good luck


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

My engagement ring stays on but I still have the box and packaging that it came in ....but then again, I am a sentimental sod and I keep stupid things like that - phope laughs at the [email protected] I hang on to 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was meaning when i present it to her :roll:

not a fan of green.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just give her the ring, a box wont make it look any more expensive :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Providing the ring costs at least a month's wages, then I'm sure it'll be fine. :lol:
> ...


I'm neither mental nor joking... it is customary.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck chap, ring looks great and I'm sure it'll go down a storm.

And when I say storm, I do mean in a good way. 

I'm going to get my coat... 

C


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck, I have a restaurant and have many anecdotal stories of rejections, and massive champers bills lol "dom perignon, of course I can, it's only £200 won't be a problem will it? I'll bring a bottle of Hennessey xo too thats only 450 and to be honest most don't notice it's not the best, don't want to be frivolous do we, save it for the wedding..."

Honestly, as somebody who has seen and sadly had to deal with the crushing, with my arm around a crushed proposer, when I could have been having a *** and thinking, I don't give a shit. Don't do it in a restaurant find a place that is special, like the very spot you met in blah blah blah.

We chose the ring together, which we had a budget for and the one we bought was actually the cheapest, don't get hung up on money, money is something you can always get more of, friends and other stuff you can't buy are the things you can all ways do with more of.

Good luck dude,

John


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

He needs a box in case she kicks him in the nads, not long to go now.....


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

But a black one, not a green one, right?? 

(Sorry Kammy :roll: )

C


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So, tomorrow night, pants clean? All set? You flossed yet?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John C said:


> So, tomorrow night, pants clean? All set? You flossed yet?


Why his pants must be clean? Should the ring give him access to free sex that night?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

no its because im going to be shitting myslef  (not literally).

well not long to go now, just away to get the flowers (thats if my barkes are fitted in time :roll: ).

thanks for all the encouragement guys (and hev).

iw ill post up the results when i get home at roughly 9pm  .


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> no its because im going to be shitting myslef  (not literally).
> 
> well not long to go now, just away to get the flowers (thats if my barkes are fitted in time :roll: ).
> 
> ...


Surely you'll have more important things to be doing at 9pm if she said yes than posting on some car forum :roll:

If not I feel she be thinking she made a big mistake :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope the barkes are worse than the bite  :lol:


----------

